# has my mare foaled before?



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, have your vet check her out, they'll be able to tell you.

sometimes an udder will look obviously "used", but usually in mares that have had multiple foals.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If she is registered the breed registry will have a record of foals produced...if the foals were also registered.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Impossible to tell if she was ever bred. If she carried and nursed a foal, her teats will have tell tale signs.


----------



## Josedanny (Jun 21, 2014)

My mare is registered thru aqha her name is sc sunday kinda love # 3075810 and i been trying to find out if she had any foals and their names ..... Im not a member of the aqha so i cant look any thing up


----------

